# Looking for a satellite internet provider



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Well,dial-up is killing me.I've looked into wireless options in my area but due to line of sight issues that will not be made a choice.Now my only other option is Satellite.Does anyone have any experience with any good options.Most make it very complicated to even understand their packages!!It seems to be twice the start-up cost of wireless and half the speed!!Any recommondations would be greatly appreciated.I live in Prince Edward County in Ontario.

Thanks James


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

This is the only place that I know of in Canada that offers Internet over satellite. Hopefully Macspectrum chimes in if memory serves me right he has internet over satellite at his place.

Residential, Home Satellite Internet Solutions :: Galaxy Broadband

Laterz


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Both Rogers and Bell offer High-Speed internet over their wireless spectrum. It's about the same speed as regular wired high speed, but it's a little more costly I found.

The only caveat is that you need to be within their wireless coverage area.

Check it out: 
Rogers.com - Portable Internet from Rogers Yahoo! Hi-Speed Internet
Compare our services- bell.ca
Compare our services- bell.ca


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Starkicker said:


> Both Rogers and Bell offer High-Speed internet over their wireless spectrum. It's about the same speed as regular wired high speed, but it's a little more costly I found.
> 
> The only caveat is that you need to be within their wireless coverage area.
> 
> ...


And of course I'm not in their coverage area.It seems that the places that have option already, get even better options.Us rural folk just don't have the numbers to support upgrades I'm guessing.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I have a friend who had to go satellite in rural NS - I'll check to see who her provider is.

One problem with satellite (at least, her service): no-go with iChat. The latency is too high, and iChat refuses connections. Haven't tried Skype yet....


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Check out Hughes. I think they have service in Canada. In the area of my cottage (more of a summer home) there is already wireless internet access but I am 150 feet below the sweep of the signal. I am in the area just too low down behind a cliff wall.


----------

